# Mod and Admin behavior?



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 20, 2010)

Is a mod's offsite behavior a concern for the EN World community?

A certain mod, let's call him "BuccaneerFeline" posted some hateful, terrible blasphemous things on twitter.

Is this something our community can tolerate?

I mean, HOW can ANYONE hate "The Goonies"?

I bet not caring for it, I guess, but HATE?

This is a moral injustice!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 20, 2010)

See, he's just gotten his nose out of joint because _The Goonies_ is a horrible movie. Awful. I'm just the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 20, 2010)

> I'm just the bearer of bad news.





That would be a cool monster...the Bear of Bad News.  A white ball falls out of the sky, and while you're distracted, it wanders up to you, walking upright, bearing a large club and speaking (softly) about something that has gone awry.  Then, using the club, it swats a hard white ball in your direction...and disappears.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 20, 2010)

Charwoman Gene said:


> I mean, HOW can ANYONE hate "The Goonies"?




Brain damage.  Or maybe a tumor.

He's level-headed, runs a good game, and shares his BBQ with others on a reasonably frequent basis.  We can allow him to have some imperfections.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 20, 2010)

What is Goonies? Do I need to go Google it?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2010)

A classic American film from the 80's.


----------



## fba827 (Dec 20, 2010)

Umbran said:


> (snip)
> Or maybe a tumor.
> (snip)





(Arnold S. voice) It's not a tum-ah!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 20, 2010)

By "classic," Crothian means "mediocre but covered by a mucous-like gloss of nostalgia"!

Even when I saw it the adventure in the goonies was really sub-par compared to the adventure I could have pictured in my head. Scads of lost potential and plot holes and just dumb choices. Re-seeing it as an adult, it was even worse than I imagined. 

Plus, it featured Short Round, and he still has a lot to answer for from Temple of Doom.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 20, 2010)

Huh. I think I played the Atari game. I didn't know there was a movie.


----------



## fba827 (Dec 20, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> See, he's just gotten his nose out of joint because _The Goonies_ is a horrible movie. Awful. I'm just the bearer of bad news.




If you watch it for the first time as an adult - yes, it is not a good movie. Though it might still be 'cute' or 'silly' or 'meh' (no need to go tossing around the hate word...)

If you watched it for the first time when it was released and you were around "that age" it is a movie that brings nostalgia, adventure, and comfort all in one awesome package every time you watch it.

Heck, in the last campaign I ran, I had a rumor mentioned about an NPC named Chester Copperpot.  Had the PCs followed up on it, they would have discovered his dead corpse in some caverns beneath the city with one possible key to some adventures they were having... alas, they never followed up on it, so it just ended up being a throw-away reference.  But it was relevant enough that some people at the table recognized it without much effort.

(of course, that same campaign had Kind Randor and Queen Marlena among other notable 80s references peppered in as NPC names to make it easier for me to track who was who without looking it up)


Edit: it should be noted that the tone of my post is meant to be less serious than it sounds.


----------



## megamania (Dec 20, 2010)

jonesy said:


> What is Goonies? Do I need to go Google it?




=slap=  =grooooan=

somewhere in the frozen regions of a little known area known as Vermont a 41 year old child slaps his face with his hand and keeps it there is the shame and horror that there are a) people whom have not seen the Goonies and worst b) have seen and dislike.

I still smile ear to ear and feel giddy I hear "Hey you guys!" and the triumphet music kicks in.

And who can forget things like the Truffle Shuffle.




and..... Bar-B-Q...... Boston is sooooo far away....... it's not fair.


----------



## megamania (Dec 20, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Plus, it featured Short Round, and he still has a lot to answer for from Temple of Doom.




envious and wants to be James Bond then Indiania Jones.....   Doesn't that describe most of us at some point in our lives?


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 20, 2010)

*Mikey* (aka: Rudy): _(whisper)Chester Copperpot...Chester Copperpot..._(loud)Chester Copperpot! Don't you guys see?! Don't you realize?! He was a Pro! He never made it this far! Look how far we've come! We've got a chance!

*Andy* (aka: the _Lucas_ girl): Chance at what Mikey? Getting killed?! Look, if we keep going someone's really going to get hurt...maybe dead. Besides, we've got to get to the police.

*Mikey* (aka: Samwise): Maybe Chunk already got to the police...?

*Andy* (aka: annoying whiny girl): Maybe Chunk is dead!

*Mikey* (aka: nervous ball-gunner on the _Memphis Belle_): Don't say that! Never say that! Goonies never say Die!

*Andy* (aka: ABC afterschool special girl): I'm not a Goonie. I want to go home.

*Mikey* _(once again: Rudy!..Rudy!...Rudy!)_: But still...don't you realize?! The next time you see sky, it'll be over another town. The next time you take a test, it'll be in some other school. Our parents, they want the best of stuff for us. But right now, they've got to do what's right for them. Because it's their time.

_Their_ time! Up _there_!

Down here, it's _our_ time! It's _our_ time down here!

That's all over the second we ride up *Piratecats* bucket.

**(Casting questioning gazes at eachother, the group contemplates Mikey's plea as the sound of rushing water fades to...Piratecat and his friends laughing around the wishing well. That is, laughing until the bucket comes up with only Piratecats letter sweater on it...and no Andy)**

*Piratecat* (clutching the sweater and yelling): Anndyyyyyy! You Goooonnnie!


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 20, 2010)

Donner, Spielberg, Columbus and a deep bench of actors.  Made good money, too.  The adventure was a bit of a railroad though.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 20, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> By "classic," Crothian means "mediocre but covered by a mucous-like gloss of nostalgia"!
> 
> Even when I saw it the adventure in the goonies was really sub-par compared to the adventure I could have pictured in my head. Scads of lost potential and plot holes and just dumb choices. Re-seeing it as an adult, it was even worse than I imagined.
> 
> Plus, it featured Short Round, and he still has a lot to answer for from Temple of Doom.



Pistols at dawn, sir!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh maybe you're out of place

What's good enough for you
Is good enough for me
It's good enough
It's good enough for me
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2010)

But if if it wasn't for Goonies then this would never exist:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ofCQqrSFo]YouTube - fat kid from goonies[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 21, 2010)

jonesy said:


> What is Goonies? Do I need to go Google it?






megamania said:


> =slap=  =grooooan=
> 
> somewhere in the frozen regions of a little known area known as Vermont a 41 year old child slaps his face with his hand and keeps it there is the shame and horror that there are a) people whom have not seen the Goonies and worst b) have seen and dislike.




You have to excuse me and Jonesy boy here. We live in a frozen wasteland half a world across where the entertainment in the 80's consisted of following firetrucks and watching the fires...

So, I guess I need to google it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't worry Blackrat, Given the time dilation between the US and the rest of the world, it should take about 5 more years for Goonies to arrive in your movie theaters.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 21, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry Blackrat, Given the time dilation between the US and the rest of the world, it should take about 5 more years for Goonies to arrive in your movie theaters.




But Piratecat would probably tell you that the end of the Mayan calender in 2012 will likely save you the ignominy...though I disagree.

If the whole world lived by the Goonie code, this world would be a utopia!  Way better than even a Coca-Cola World*...



*“I will never betray my Goon Dock friends…We will stick together until the whole world ends…Through heaven and hell and nuclear war…Good pals like us will stick like tar…In the city, or the country, or the forest, or the boonies…I am proudly declared a fellow…GOONIE!”* 

(From the Novelization.  It was cut from the movie but was filmed...it can be seen on some special edition DVD's in the cut scenes.)​ 

*from the old Coca-Cola commercials:
I'd like to buy the world a home and furnish it with love,
Grow apple trees and honey bees, and snow white turtle doves.
I'd like to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony,
I'd like to buy the world a Coke and keep it company.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 21, 2010)

Klaus said:


> Pistols at dawn, sir!



I'll win. I have truth and righteousness on my side, and I'll shoot you while you're pronouncing "Goonies never say di-URRKHH Thud." Then I'll smugly laugh to myself while throwing away a uneaten Baby Ruth bar.

Funny aside: KidCthulhu can't watch LotR without quoting "Goonies never say die, Mr. Frodo" during all the touching Sam-Frodo scenes.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 21, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> I'll win. I have truth and righteousness on my side, and I'll shoot you while you're pronouncing "Goonies never say di-URRKHH Thud." Then I'll smugly laugh to myself while throwing away a uneaten Baby Ruth bar.
> 
> Funny aside: KidCthulhu can't watch LotR without quoting "Goonies never say die, Mr. Frodo" during all the touching Sam-Frodo scenes.



I'm not left-handed either.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 21, 2010)

Side note: I'm unreasonably annoyed by the amount of sunlight in those damn caves.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 21, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> I'll win. I have truth and righteousness on my side, and I'll shoot you while you're pronouncing "Goonies never say di-URRKHH Thud." Then I'll smugly laugh to myself while throwing away a uneaten Baby Ruth bar.




Unless, like Indiana Jones, you reach for your gun... and find it isn't there! You'd then have to go running through the marketplace chased by a short Asian kid with gizmos strapped to his torso, a big lump of a man who can rip your arms out of their sockets like you were a chess playing droid, and a chunky kid bringing up the rear....

Ignominious, that, but a better image for starting a game _in media res_.

Especially if accompanied by Yakety Sax.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Dec 21, 2010)

I confess I'm a bit disturbed by the revelation that there are Goonies haters out there, or even in here, _among_ us.  

But as long as there are folks who were so touched by the film and all the hope and imagination it brought to us; touched by the fantasy and color and shape it gave to our childhood dreams; touched by the inspiration and power it eventually wrought in our poetry and art--



​-- I suppose there is yet hope for humanity.   Hope for most of us anyway.

That is a hope that not even the coldest of feline hearts, stripiest of pirate shirts, or sharpest of hook-hands can ever, _ever_ take away.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 21, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> You have to excuse me and Jonesy boy here. We live in a frozen wasteland half a world across where the entertainment in the 80's consisted of following firetrucks and watching the fires...



Sorry, but I refuse to believe that such a horrible concept as [80's in Finland] ever existed. That was just a bad dream.


----------



## fba827 (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe Piratecat is just jealous that the pirate in Goonies has a) more treasure, b) cooler traps, c) his own folklore legends, and d) a more phallic-sounding name.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Dec 21, 2010)

hey, PC what's your opinion on "The Princess Bride" and Holy Grail?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 21, 2010)

Speaking for myself only: loved _MP:tHG_, found _TPB_ to be better than average but not great, and classify _Goonies_ as a watch once and smile movie.


----------



## El Mahdi (Dec 22, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Side note: I'm unreasonably annoyed by the amount of sunlight in those damn caves.




Not to mention that those caves go everywhere under that town, and nobody has ever come across them before (well, except for Copperpot and One-Eyed-Willie...)

But...uhm...do not mistake the above comment for anything other than absolute love and adoration of this movie...


Seriously though, I do agree with most of your criticisms of the movie.  But, besides the nostalgia of it being a movie I saw in high school, it's a movie I took my wife (then girlfriend) to see when we were dating.  So, I've got a bit of sentamentalism wrapped up with it also.  She loves it too.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2010)

25+ years and the movie is still being discussed & aired = classic 
25+ years and the movie is being discussed with this passion = cult classic


----------



## Rykion (Dec 22, 2010)

Quit picking on poor Piratecat, there are other people who don't like _the Goonies_.  I'm sure Scrooge and the Grinch don't like _The Goonies _either.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2010)

Rykion said:


> Quit picking on poor Piratecat, there are other people who don't like _the Goonies_.  I'm sure Scrooge and the Grinch don't like _The Goonies _either.




Yea, I hear they like Highlander 2 too!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 22, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> Not to mention that those caves go everywhere under that town, and nobody has ever come across them before (well, except for Copperpot and One-Eyed-Willie...)
> 
> But...uhm...do not mistake the above comment for anything other than absolute love and adoration of this movie...
> 
> ...





While you're nitpicking...

Why not mention the fact that Ma Fratrelli's hide out was actually located 20 miles from Astoria?  OR that the tunnels would have ran under Cannon Beach not Astoria Origon (going by the landmarks in the final scene and the exterior of the restaurant) even though the treasure map obviously represented the cape Astoria is located on.

Or why not mention the obvious fact that One Eye Willie's ship was an Spanish Galleon, meaning that One Eye Willie would have needed to bury it back during the 1600s - late 1700s (since a fort was constructed in the area in the early 1800s).  Also, because the ships haul had no iron reinforcement or special coating (and was not maintained), it should have deteriorated to the point where it would not be sea worthy. Especially considering that there were large octopi in that sealed off cove.


----------



## Rel (Dec 22, 2010)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Is a mod's offsite behavior a concern for the EN World community?




Sweet Lord I hope not!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 23, 2010)

Hand of Evil said:


> Yea, I hear they like Highlander 2 too!




Do you mean Highlander Tutu, where instead of kilts and sword fighting, it's ballet and pink frills?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Dec 23, 2010)

Hand of Evil said:


> Yea, I hear they like Highlander 2 too!




What the hell are you talking about?  Highlander...........2?  Never heard of it.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Dec 23, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> By "classic," Crothian means "mediocre but covered by a mucous-like gloss of nostalgia"!
> 
> Even when I saw it the adventure in the goonies was really sub-par compared to the adventure I could have pictured in my head. Scads of lost potential and plot holes and just dumb choices. Re-seeing it as an adult, it was even worse than I imagined.
> 
> Plus, it featured Short Round, and he still has a lot to answer for from Temple of Doom.



No surprise - the director of Temple of Doom is one of the writers of Goonies and the guy's a _totally talentless hack_. But I did like 1941, which he was also responsible for.

Besides, Piratecat is blind in one eye - he can't possibly appreciate quality motion pictures viewing them all in 1-D.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 23, 2010)

Goonies? Is that the one with annoying kids going into caves but there wasn't any real fantasy to it? I vaguely recall boring trailers for it and assumed it was a straight-to-video thing.

:?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 23, 2010)

Plane Sailing said:


> Goonies? Is that the one with annoying kids going into caves but there wasn't any real fantasy to it? I vaguely recall boring trailers for it and assumed it was a straight-to-video thing.
> 
> :?




That's because you were not under the influence while watching it.  I'm willing to bet that its at least 2x better if drunk on absinthe.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2010)

I recall seeing The Goonies once when I was young. Pretty much all I remember is:

1) The girl was hot (in a teenage kind of way).

2) See 1.

Was there any more to the movie than that? Really? It must be down in the same pit I threw Season 3 of Heroes, and the last two Matrix movies.

_The pit of despair._


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> It must be down in the same pit I threw Season 3 of Heroes, and the last two Matrix movies.
> 
> _The pit of despair._




BLASPHEMY!  The last Matrix Movie was awesome!  The best part of that movie when when _The One_ walked into that club wearing his badass cloak and..  Sorry, I'm thinking Tron Legacy.  Funny how I can easily mistake those two movies series.


----------



## Orius (Dec 24, 2010)

The Goonies must have been a pretty forgettable movie, because I certainly forgot it.


----------



## Momeeche (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't like Cyndi Lauper music. "Girls just wanta have fun" makes us sound like alcoholic sluts. The movie is otherwise silly fun.


----------



## Rel (Dec 24, 2010)

Momeeche said:


> "Girls just wanta have fun" makes us sound like alcoholic sluts.




You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 24, 2010)

Momeeche said:


> I don't like Cyndi Lauper music. "Girls just wanta have fun" makes us sound like alcoholic sluts. The movie is otherwise silly fun.






Rel said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.




Ther's more to Cyndi than that- she also has songs about masturbation ("She Bop") and the pain of true love ("Time After Time").

REAL slutty alcoholic women listen to Cycle Sluts From Hell's "I wish you were a beer"...or The Spice Girls' catalogue.


----------



## Momeeche (Dec 24, 2010)

Rel said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.




I don't think that is funny but I will over look it because it is Christmas.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 25, 2010)

Momeeche said:


> I don't think that is funny but I will over look it because it is Christmas.




"Girls Wanna Have Fun" was originally written for a male singer and Cindy Lauper rewrote parts of the song because she thought it was misogynistic.  Considering that the lyrics were originally about "several girls pleasing a man", the song making "women sound like alcoholic sluts" probably was the original intent.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> "Girls Wanna Have Fun" was originally written for a male singer and Cindy Lauper rewrote parts of the song because she thought it was misogynistic.  Considering that the lyrics were originally about "several girls pleasing a man", the song making "women sound like alcoholic sluts" probably was the original intent.




I'm a huge music nut and I did not know that- thanks for the 411!


----------



## megamania (Dec 25, 2010)

You Goonies!

Been a bit since I watched it.  I may have to watch it later after I watch some more ol' favorites.

Rocketeer anyone?


----------



## Orius (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't really remember that one either.  I'm pretty sure I've seen both movies though.

You know if they're not Star Wars or the Princess Bride, I generally don't watch them over and over and over.


----------



## Rel (Dec 25, 2010)

megamania said:


> Rocketeer anyone?




Oooh!  That's a favorite of mine for other reasons, which can be summed up in the words Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## megamania (Dec 27, 2010)

and don't forget The Last Starfighter  another 80's classic


----------



## Mallus (Dec 27, 2010)

Ah, _The Goonies_... the movie which had we wondering if Spielberg's earlier good movies could be accidents or luck.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 27, 2010)

Next thing you know, Piratecat will be dissing The Monster Squad...


----------



## Orius (Dec 28, 2010)

megamania said:


> and don't forget The Last Starfighter  another 80's classic




That one I wish I could forget...


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 28, 2010)

Orius said:


> That one I wish I could forget...




   

That's it. I'm going to have to hunt you down and eat you.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 28, 2010)

Orius said:


> That one I wish I could forget...



You are obviously in league with the Ko-Dan Armada.


----------



## megamania (Dec 28, 2010)

Klaus said:


> Next thing you know, Piratecat will be dissing The Monster Squad...




Somehow I have missed this one over the past 20+ years.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 28, 2010)

megamania said:


> Somehow I have missed this one over the past 20+ years.





The Monster Squad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The monsters are all solidly made, and the Creature of the Black Lagoon is the best sahuagin ever!

Plus, it answers an ages-old question about the Wolfman.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 28, 2010)

megamania said:


> Somehow I have missed this one over the past 20+ years.




As have I...but following the provided link reveals we may not have an excuse much longer: it's being remade.  And of course, that means someone will be airing the original sometime around the remake's release date.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 28, 2010)

Klaus said:


> Plus, it answers an ages-old question about the Wolfman.




How was that even an age old question?  He's called WOLFMAN not WOLF-EUNUCH or WOLF-WOMAN.  What did you think he will have a cloaca*?



* According to my google based research, most  lycanthropes are woefully inadequate in the nards department.  This is why they tend to go berzerk, after all if you turn into a hulking wolf-like creature you would expect that everything grows in proportion to your increased body mass, but sadly... in most cases, it seems like there is major shrinkage.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2010)

I have edited Klaus's status to accurately reflect this thread. No, no - no need to thank me! It's sort of like a public service announcement.

Seriously, Claudio? Monster Squad? You're making baby Piratecat cry.


----------



## Orius (Dec 29, 2010)

Klaus said:


> You are obviously in league with the Ko-Dan Armada.




They make better video games.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 29, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> I have edited Klaus's status to accurately reflect this thread. No, no - no need to thank me! It's sort of like a public service announcement.
> 
> Seriously, Claudio? Monster Squad? You're making baby Piratecat cry.








"I see you."


----------



## TarionzCousin (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, Klaus. Redeem yourself.

What movie is this from?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 30, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Ok, Klaus. Redeem yourself.
> 
> What movie is this from?



Milla Jovovich... [/Homer]

... you were saying?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 30, 2010)

klaus said:


> milla jovovich... [/homer]
> 
> ... You were saying?




mul tee pass!


----------



## Rel (Dec 30, 2010)

Beeg Ba Da BOOM!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 31, 2010)

I need [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] and [MENTION=10324]jonesy[/MENTION] to confirm this, but is the  Celestial Language related to Finnish?  Cause I sware she said "Perkele".  Then again every world a Fin speaks in Finnish sounds like "Perkele" to my American ears.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax6vcY2P_OQ]YouTube - LeeLoo[/ame]


----------



## jonesy (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't hear anything like that. Sounds more like Italian to me. 

Edit: look what I found:
http://www.divinelanguage.com/2008/01/about-divine-language.html


----------

